
Alone as a crowd: the latest example of the weirdness of quantum mechanics - llambda
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/10/another-example-of-the-weirdness-of-quantum-mechanics.ars
======
starwed
Why does the author insist on using 'we' as if he were an author of the study?
I found that very confusing...

(I'd find it more acceptable if a physical experiment were being discussed,
but this seems to be a theoretical result.)

Oh, here's the arxiv link: <http://arxiv.org/abs/1101.0199>

